# Route through Spain to Marbella



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi all

We are planning to go to Marbella at the end of the month and wonder if anybody knows the best routes from St Jean de Luz via Madrid to Marbella. If we use toll roads has anybody any idea of the cost for a twin back wheel motorhome towing a small trailer. If we don't use toll roads, what are the roads like.

Thanks for any replies
Gazburger


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

It depends on what you mean by best. Main roads fast or back roads scenic?

Via Michelin web site will give you routes and toll costs and fuel costs if you feed in you MPG.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Take new A8 /E5 past San Sebastian then New AP1 ( Jct 15)toll through the mountains to Vitoria Gastiez then AP1 toll to Burgos then the A1 to Madrid.There many ways around Madrid.Personally I always use the M50 Jct 21 on the A1 ( bit like the M25 here) .Then I take R4 toll which gets you 40 miles away from the Madrid sprawl. Then A4 then A44 to Granada then A92 towards Seville etc then turn off onto A45 for Malaga then A7 towards Marbella.
Dont know toll costs for your vehicle but the Spanish dont charge anymore for a single axle MH than a car and cost are low anyway compared with France particularly on the AP1 as it is heavily subsidised.For anyway who hasn't been on the new AP1 section from the coast to Vitoria try it it is an amazing feet of engineering comprising of tunnels and bridges through the mountains the longest tunnel being 3.5Km long.Old roads are ok but much slower with larger numbers of HGV's on them especially up near the border eg on the old N1/A1, very tiring driving.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is a good alternative that I used nearly weekly for over 10 years with an articulated truck.
Turn off immediately after going through the border at Irun and go up the old N121A to Pampalona. This road has greatly improved.
From Pampalona take the N121 towards Tudela but just before at Alfaro turn onto the N 113 towards Agreda and Soria.
At Agreda turn right onto the N122 direction Soria and then in about one mile turn right onto the C101.
The C101 is an excellent road good and fast to Almazan.
As you enter Almazan turn left and then bear right onto the N111 towards Madinaceli where you will pick up the N11 (2) towards Madrid.
At Almazan you may see the Storks nesting on the Pylons.
There are quite a few truck stops on this route and the road is very quiet after Pampalona and the scenery is quite nice.
We found this much easier than driving down to Vitoria and Burgos and lighter on the fuel and better still, NO TOLLS
Don't be put off by the little yellow C roads in Spain as many are even better than the Nationals
Also remember that the first 6 main roads in Spain are in Roman numerals eg: N11 is the N2 and N1V is the N4
Enjoy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Further to the above.
It is cheaper on fuel as you have one big mountain hill from Irun to Pampalona and then you are ridding on the top, unlike the Vitoria and Burgos way where the road is like the big dipper, up and down, up and down.
However the N1 and Autoroutes is easier to map read.
Time wise they are roughly the same!
Once you get to know this way, you would never want to go down the main Vitoria/ Burgos road as it is a much quieter route. The truck stops on this route are restaurants and are quite safe to overnight and offer good food at low prices.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Grath,

An interesting route from Irun through Pamplona towards Tudela which is worth considering for those of us who travel down past Zaragoza. 

On the map it doesn't look as easy as the more expensive Autovia/Autopiste via San Sebastian but your experience of the N121/N121A having been much improved is reassuring.

What is it like in January? Did you avoid it if there was a possibility of snow?


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Spanish roads are some of the best in europe to my mind - save the tolls and see a bit more countryside.
Enjoy!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Grath,
> 
> An interesting route from Irun through Pamplona towards Tudela which is worth considering for those of us who travel down past Zaragoza.
> 
> ...


Hi NormanB
I have used this route roughly about 3 times per month over a 10 to 12 year period summer and winter and I have only been snowbound once. That is not saying that there is no snow as it gets everywhere but somehow I missed it.
The Spanish are excellent at clearing main routes and this one including the C101 is no exception.
I certainly would not worry about snow and even if you get a little, you can always stay put for a day while they clear it.
This route up to Pampalona is the main route to Zaragosa frequented by the large trucks with plenty of overtaking opportunities. The first 20 minutes or so is a little bendy but it gets better. It brings you out by the M Way which goes past Pampalona and near to Noain.
We have frequently had a truck going this way to Pampalona and another going via San Sebastian and the M Way route and you could flip a coin as to which would get there first, it is that close time wise. I suppose it depends on if you want to pay tolls or prefer nice scenery?
The old road before the improvements was a little hair raising with hair pin bends looking down a few hundred feet, but also it had some of the most beautiful scenery in the Pyrenees.
I do know that as a trucker most that tried this route very rarely returned to the other route.
Also if you want to avoid Zaragosa on route for Valencia as you are approaching Zaragosa about 10 km outside, there is a sign on the right to La Alluminima (not correct spelling) take this road and it will lead you to the rd to Teruel.
Happy traveling.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks, Grath.

I think I'll try the A121 next January and use the short cut around the south of Zaragoza to the A68.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Thanks, Grath.
> 
> I think I'll try the A121 next January and use the short cut around the south of Zaragoza to the A68.


I am sure that you won't be disappointing
enjoy


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

We are hoping to winter in Spain / Portugal for the first time.
Dowe need to pack snow chains?
Is it mandatory i.e. a legal requirement?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bryansdad said:


> We are hoping to winter in Spain / Portugal for the first time.
> Dowe need to pack snow chains?
> Is it mandatory i.e. a legal requirement?


Hi Bryansdad.
To the best of my knowledge their is no legal requirement to carry snow chains in Spain.
In my many years of International Trucking, I never heard of even one case of a fine or reprimand regarding this issue.
I regularly carried petrochemicals and I often had to produce safety equipment for inspection. Any missing item would have resulted in a fine. Had snow chains been an issue, I am sure that I would have been fined as I never carried them.
I am a firm believer that when it is time to put the chains on, it is the time to park up and rest.
From the link below you will see that they are a recommendation only.
http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-spain.htm


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Grath
many thanks for this!!
I would also just park up and wait for the snow to clear. SWMBO has got it into her head that we HAVE to buy snow chains. Now that I can reassure her, she can fuss about something else.  
Thanks a lot and we are now planning the trip using the route you have recomended. We have a small dog and have decided to travel through France via the tunnel. Any recommendation for the route through France? 8O 
Your advice is much appreciated!!
Cheers
Bryansdad


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Bryansdad.
There are so many good routes through France that it comes down to personal preference.
I think that I have gone about every way possible and a few more but very roughly I now go via Rouen, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Limoges, Perigueux, Bergerac, Marmande, Mont de Marsan. to Irun
No tolls from Calais to Mont de Marsan except for 11euro before Rouen
Or you could go via le Mans, Tours, Poitiers, Angouleme, Bordeaux to Irun.
Or a few variants.
I think that my personal choice is a little quieter with some good riverside or canalside aire's on route.
I am sure that some others will offer equally as good alternatives.
Don't forget Vicarious books aire guide

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Aires-and-Stopovers/?gclid=CMfvofCquawCFRRc4QodPy_Inw


----------

